# What kind of handgun



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

I am thinking about buying a hand gun. Probably first go to a shooting range to try this out. Though not sure what they have there. Anyway, thinking about a reliable handgun for an absolute non experienced guy. Also I only want to buy one and not more as they are here in Thailand very expensive. Whatever you buy, starting price is about 2500 USD. Also should take into consideration what kind of caliber. Any suggestions?


----------



## Cygnus (May 27, 2012)

Look at Hi point. Very reasonable accurate and inexpensive with a lifetime warrantee. Can't go wrong with .45 acp. http://www.hi-pointfirearms.com


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Dirk my friend, you have no idea the "can" that you just opened up do you? :68:


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi Slippy, sure, I have no idea ;-)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Dirk my friend, you have no idea the "can" that you just opened up do you? :68:


Cygnus did nothing but pressurize it! :emmersed:


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

The only thing I know is that there are roughly 10 mil guns in Thailand with a population of 65 mil.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm just messin' with you Dirk. There are a number of good threads on the forum discussing first time handgun choices.
Pistols and Revolvers

Because of the overwhelming number of potential choices, can you tell us what is available in Thailand? Or can you buy just about anything? Most of us probably don't know the gun laws in your country.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

I checked a little what is available but I am not familiar with all the brands. I think the general stuff like glocks are here. The laws are ok. Need some paperwork (record from police that you are not a criminal, income, work permit, place you live) but shops will help I believe and it takes a little time to process. Further, like I mentioned, they are rather expensive. Starting at around 2500 USD.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Even though in normal times you don't notice the presence of guns and at normal times Thailand is extremely safe (lived here a long time). I expect when SHTF that some of those 10 mil guns are coming out of the closet.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Just for funsies, I'll start with one on my "wish list". The Ruger Super Redhawk Model 5502 .44 magnum in satin stainless steel with the 9.5" barrel.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

I think that goes here probably a little over 2500 ;-)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

*Just trying to start the fist fight we know will be forthcoming, shortly*

Real men will tell you to get a 1911. Real men will also tell you a real 1911 only comes in 45 ACP.

2,500, USD? That is incredible!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Do you have any rifles?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Ruger that I posted retails in the US for around $1000 last time I looked.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> *Just trying to start the fist fight we know will be forthcoming, shortly*
> 
> Real men will tell you to get a 1911. Real men will also tell you a real 1911 only comes in 45 ACP.
> 
> 2,500, USD? That is incredible!


NOTE; THIS POST IS FOR TRAINING PURPOSES ONLY, ANY RESEMBLANCE TO A REAL LIFE DISCUSSION IS COINCIDENTAL
:distracted:
Dirk,

1911 owners are stuck in the stone age. Get a big old chunk of plastic and put a barrel and trigger on it and call it a Glock! Get it in 9mm and make sure you get the 30 round mag!

EDIT; I own neither a 1911 or a Glock, I'm a Smith and Wesson M&P man!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

You should get a rifle or shotgun instead.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Just checked on a second hand page (though I don't want to buy second hand but just as an indication) GLOCK Model G 26 Gen3 9 mm for 2000 USD.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> You should get a rifle or shotgun instead.


Yes, get a shotgun...anything but a Mossberg!

(Once again, training purposes only. )


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

You think a riffle or shotgun as an only weapon is the best?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Dirk said:


> Just checked on a second hand page (though I don't want to buy second hand but just as an indication) GLOCK Model G 26 Gen3 9 mm for 2000 USD.


That gun sells for approx $500 in the US.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Dirk said:


> You think a riffle or shotgun as an only weapon is the best?


In my opinion. Yes. How much do used AK47 sell for in Thailand?


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

I am looking for something to protect me and others at our house and on the land outside of the city.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Everybody should own a Sig P 226 in .40 cal. 
SIG Sauer P226R - Evolution of Combat Handguns


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

AK47 also little under 2000 USD second hand. But I can't imagine that that is something for a beginner.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Dirk said:


> AK47 also little under 2000 USD second hand. But I can't imagine that that is something for a beginner.


As a matter of fact, it would be very good for a beginner, as well as a seasoned vet.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Just one example of a shop I will contact:
Union Guns Ltd., Part.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Dirk said:


> AK47 also little under 2000 USD second hand. But I can't imagine that that is something for a beginner.


There you go. Anybody can use an AK. Even children have used them in conflicts in SE Asia and Africa. Take thar money you save from the $2500 handgun and use it to buy as much ammunition as possible.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

They show the following on their website as handguns:
Browning baby 
Les Baer Custom
Sig-Sauer
Smith & Wesson
North American Arms
Para Ordnance 
STI 
Kahr Arms 
Kimber 
Beretta 
Colt 
CZ Ceska Zbrojovka 
Dan Wesson 
Desert Eagle 
FN 
Glock 
Hk - Heckler & Koch 
TAURUS


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

I believe on the range they do have AK47 so can try it there.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

and long guns the list this:
- Accuracy 
- Les Baer Custom 
- Magnum Reserch 
- Remington 
- Ruger 
- Sako 
- Saiga-12 
- STEYR 
- TOZ 
- Henry Repeating Arms 
- GSG-German Sport Guns 
- Anschutz 
- Browning 
- Blaser R93 Tactical2 
- Brugger & thomet APR 
- CZ Ceska Zbrojovka 
- Colt M4 - Umarex 
- DSR-1 
- Walther 
- Desert Ttactical Arms (SRS) 
- CMMG 
- Mossberg


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Dirk said:


> They show the following on their website as handguns:
> Browning baby
> Les Baer Custom
> Sig-Sauer
> ...


Off of that list I own the Glock 19, S&W in a .38spl snub revolver, and a CZ P-09. The CZ is a very under rated gun and really nice, but all that I own are highly desireable. These are all handguns by the way. One that I would urge you to also look at is a Rock Island Armory or RIA, made in the Philipines.

Before all of that buying stuff, you need to consider what caliber you like. If it becomes really difficult to locate ammo for a gun you buy or is truly cost prohibitive to be able to go practice, then what have you really accomplished. Most of the world adopted the 9mm cartridge. I think this would be a great start point reference for you. My semi auto pistols are higher capacity magazines. The CZ has 19+1 in the chamber and it is a full sized service type pistol.

Off the list, Taurus is hit or miss. You could get a good one or one that just does not run right. And some times buying higher end pistols, they like higher end ammo so running bulk or steel cased ammo, they don't run right and you start to get function problems.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Dirk said:


> I believe on the range they do have AK47 so can try it there.


Anything you can try at a range before putting down a large chunk of money on a purchase you should try. You may find your preferences different from the recommendations of others.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If you can try before buying, that would be best. See what common calibers are around. A glock and an AK 47 would be what I would be thinking. Both function in horrid conditions that cause others to fail. Different tools for different jobs. If the only tool you have is a hammer everything better be a nail. no flexibility. Pistol for up close and the AK 47 for a bit more reach. 9mm for a pistol seems to be pretty common world wide. Personally I like the biggest piece of lead available going down range I can accurately put on target. Ask Slippy for his basic rules. If all works out you may want to arm your spouse and other family members.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Seriously, it looks like you've got some good info to get you started but before you do anything else--Safety First!
Print these rules and learn them. Good luck Dirk!
*RULE I: ALL GUNS ARE ALWAYS LOADED
RULE II: NEVER LET THE MUZZLE COVER ANYTHING YOU ARE NOT WILLING TO DESTROY
RULE III: KEEP YOUR FINGER OFF THE TRIGGER UNTIL YOUR SIGHTS ARE ON THE TARGET
RULE IV: BE SURE OF YOUR TARGET
*


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If you're inexperienced, and that causes a bit of hesitation, might I suggest a revolver in a formidable caliber?
At least as your first.
Straight forward usage, low malfunction rate, reliable.
As your comfort level grows, and you know more about what you're looking for, you can trade/sell it for something more to your liking and higher experience level.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Dirk,

All kidding aside, I would start by researching what ammo is readily available and set a goal of buying at least one but preferably all three if you can swing it financially. Then work up from there!

Shotgun 12 gauge pump Can you find shotgun shells and are they readily available in Thailand?
Handgun Revolver in .357 mag..if not readily available look for a .38 special
Rifle in 5.56/.223

Good luck!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Real interesting site. Thanks. Looks like they a great assortment of goodies. Notice that Sig is in 1st place on the first page? That is a real fortunate position in a horse race..or maybe an arms race. Since I have time to think on this..you need the Sig for moving about and a .12 gauge shotgun to provide home defense for the wimmen and chilliins. With your nice budget you need to snag the Sig first and then a Cheap pump shotgun. I got a maverick for less that 200 brand new for Christmas. Never shot it but it seems ok. Savage supposed to make a similar budget model which works well. You get caught lugging that ruskie gun around somebody liable to get you confused with a terrorist or something.


----------

